# Need Help Dog Peeing Blood



## NaeRae (Apr 8, 2009)

​My dog is a seven year old Pembroke Welsh Corgi, He has been peeing blood for over a month now. When we first saw the bloody urine we took him to the vet, there they ran a urine and blood test and took several x rays. They couldnt find a problem! and suggested for me to take my dog out of state to a specialist. After paying for the tests and x rays i can no longer afford to take my dog to a specialist, and shared my grief.Then they put him on antibotics following a month steroid. He has now finished the steroid and is still peeing blood. my first thoughts on this was a parasite after he had finished the medicine, sooo i took in a stool sample, again found no parasite and i am still stuck with what to do for my dog. or even what is wrong with him.
*just a note: He seems to be acting fine and has no problems/pain while urinating*
Please help me with any feedback.ASAP
I Again thank you all for ur support and helpful feedback.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

So the vet ruled out a urinary tract infection? What about bladder stones? The X-ray should rule that in or out. That's the first thing that came to mind for me . . .

Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## NaeRae (Apr 8, 2009)

Well the xrays didnt show any stones, and my dog was on antibiotics incase it was a uti/bladder infection. He suggested to see a specalist cause he was afraid it would be a tumor. I fear for my dogs life and i cant afford to see a spcialist to find out what it is, it being a tumor or not. im scared and i was wondering if there was any suggestions/info on this matter. Or would it be best to put my boy down? *sobs*


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I would see another vet. I would think your vet would have the tools necessary to look for a tumor. The vets I have used do. Also, a lot of vets can put you on a payment plan if you are finacially strapped.
I did a quick search online and found a few different explanations(none of them tumor related) Here is what I found:
_a bite from an infected tick can cause an infection called babesiosis, which destroys red blood cells. The body gets rid of the damaged blood cells by filtering them through the kidneys, which turns the urine red or brown_
_Your dog might have a urinary tract infection 
Your dog might have an infected prostate; 
Your dog might have a uterine infection; 
Your dog might have stones; 
Your dog might have been poisoned; 
Your dog might have been bitten by a tick; or 
Your dog might have been in a serious accident causing internal injuries. _


----------



## NaeRae (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you! i will research the tick bite illness called babesiosis and perhaps look into getting a second opinion. The reason why is that his blood has been orange, brown and then a red. thank you again from one corgi to another


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I would definetly look into a second opinion. Seven isn't very old for a corgi, I'm sure he still has a lot of fight left in him!
Good luck and be sure to keep us updated!!!


----------



## pheebs (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi there,

i was doing a research online regarding dogs peeing blood when i came across this post/ forum. My dog Kingsley, showed the same symptoms yesteday and he is an 8 year old Corgi. Im wondering how is your dog now as i have not read any post on his progress or condition. I haven't been able to send my dog to a vet yet as im not in the country and can only do so in another 5days time (hope im not too late) when i get back. Currently he is being taken care at a pet boarding place and has not peed blood for now. I know that he is still eating quite normally and generally still active. I just hope he is not in any great deal of pain/ discomfort.

I hope your dog's condition has improved and im also hoping to get more advise from you good peeps out there when i get my dog to the vet.

Thank You !!!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Has an ultrasound been done? That's how they found my minpins bladder tumor, but her symptoms were much different than it sounds like your dog is having.


----------



## pheebs (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, i think i will ask for the vet to perform an ultrasound when i get back. Im still not able to see him and only got feedbacks from the care person at the moment. Right now i can only pray that its not too big a problem.


----------



## Scoots826 (Apr 16, 2009)

If it were my dog I would not feed him any processed/commercial foods & only feed chicken, beef, etc. with vegetables. And I would give him a cranberry supplement about 2 or 3 times per day to start. Then down to 1 per day after noticing improvement. (I put a cranberry vitamin on some peanut butter on a cracker). 

Cranberries are known for getting bacteria out of kidneys. Dog kidneys are very similar to humans.

When the pet food poisonings happened in 2007 & my dog got sick and showed some kidney failure. I immediately started giving her cranberry supplements to clean out the bacteria out of her kidneys & she pulled out of it. Most people were taking their dogs to vets & they were still dying. 

She's been on wholesome foods ever since. Once, recently however, I got lazy & gave her a can of food & she immediately started showing signs of trouble with her kidneys. I suspect the ingredient that harmed the pets in 2007 may be in their foods in miniscule amounts--but harmful long term. Not sure.

Maybe you could try removing all commercial food from your dog's diet and feed it only chicken, hamburger, rice, vegetables, roast, etc.


----------



## NaeRae (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, im sorry i havent been on as of late. And as for the ultrasound i do recomend that, though on my dog the ultrasound didnt show anything. Which i was pretty shocked to hear. I dont know i might have a cbc(canine blood count, or something like that) done cause i read on it and it can determine cancer,diabetis,and infection...(cross fingers) and Titus goes in tomarrow for his second opinion. Wish him luck.
As for the diet i have heard that wholesome(home cooked)meals are by far better for the dog. in the past i ha ve tried it but i ran into a slight problem, i think my dog is allergic to rice! which is strange lol. i took away the rice and hes hasnt shown any allergic sighns. BTW, my dog seems to be allergic to alot of things. I figured this out through the 7 years that i have enjoyed him. he keeps me on my toes. *chuckles*


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

NaeRae said:


> Titus goes in tomarrow for his second opinion. Wish him luck.


Wishing you & Titus the VERY BEST OF LUCK tomorrow! It would be great if someone could come up with SOME explanation so steps can be taken in the right direction for treatment.
I'll be waiting to hear how it goes.


----------



## NaeRae (Apr 8, 2009)

Great and thank you. I will post as soon as i have the chance tomarrow. Titus says thanks too


----------



## NaeRae (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, still dont know what is causing the bleeding, but the second vet suggested a new treatment. the treament being a long therpy of vitamin k and antibiotics, which i will name the meds when i get them here in about an hour. So there is hope. He also gave insight that Corgis sometimes can have a defect usually heriditary, and causes bleeding in the urine.there is no know cure. Its a diesese of the kidneys and its called Telangiectasia. I also asked him about his diet and if i need to change it. He mentiond that Hills makes a diet called CD which is good for the bladder/kidneys. Though he said i didnt need to change just yet.
If this long therpy on meds dosnt work, he suggested doing a bladder exploration, if the bladder looks good them well its obviously the kiddneys. Which then he would reccomend a kidney biopsy, which is rather pricey.
titus was a strong little dog today. With blood drawn from his neck and being poked in the rear(lol).
The meds are:
Piroxicam 5mg, once daily
doxycline 100mg, every 12 hours
vitamin k1 tabs 50mg, 1/2 tab every 12 hours
for the total amount of 30 days with a recheck after the 30 days.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Awww ... that's such a good boy being so brave & strong at the vet's!
Oh of course there's hope! I've never heard of that kidney disease, but I sure hope this new treatment will help & that it doesn't come down to having a biopsy done!
Thanks for the update!


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm glad you got a second, hopefully more helpful, opinion! Give Titus a hug from Bailey and me!


----------



## NaeRae (Apr 8, 2009)

I will give Titus a big hug from you and bailey, we both say thank you.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Please check into these yahoo groups for support...

K9KIDNEYS 

K9KidneyDiet


----------



## NaeRae (Apr 8, 2009)

thank you i will


----------



## NaeRae (Apr 8, 2009)

Well heres an update on Titus, He is still on the long therapy and has continued to have bloody urine. Mostly the color is Blk. cherry as i am calling it. Somtimes the urine is koolaid red and rarely do i ever see yellow. So its helping i would think to a certain point. Though i fear the worst. The vet told me not to get ahead of myself, but i still worry... hes my baby. And in the back of my head when i see the the blk. cherry urine i always think to the rare telangiectasia that welsh corgis are said to be found in corgis.
I worry cause theres no known cure......
The vet says he seems in good spirits and i have no need to worry till he becomes animic(sp). Sooo to me its like a timebomb...tick tick tick......


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm sorry Titus is still having problems. Keep us updated, Bailey and I are thinking of you both!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear he's still having the problems. Hopefully things will improve, have the kidney sites helped you out? You and Titus will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------

